# CDR file



## b_vinayak83 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi,

I need to open CDR file but do not have Coral in my PC. Pls help me.

Regard


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

infranview can open cdr files and is a free download. you might need to download the plugins to open a cdr file, i cannot remember. but that is a free download as well.


----------

